# How do I make my storage solution work properly?



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, don't get me wrong, I really do like Windows 10. My computer runs better than it did before and some of the little glitches I had with W7 are now gone. The problem I have is that I had certain hard drives set for certain things. I had my capture video on D, my rendered video on E, my pictures, music, and docs on F. If I use the default storage folders in the settings along with that new folders are created and I can't place things exactly where I want them. What can I do? Anyone else in this dilemma?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

ingeborgdot said:


> ...... The problem I have is that I had certain hard drives set for certain things.....


When you write about "hard drives" are you referring to separate physical drives or partitions on the same drive or both?

T.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

Separate hard drives that contain the doc folder, video folder, music folder etc.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What programs are you using to the different file types?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it best if I leave you with Dave. I don't think that I quite understand the problem. I cannot understand why you cannot simply allocate a drive letter to a specific drive and then use that drive for a specific type of data. In a typical Windows setup the drive allocations are normally.....

A and B : Not used
C : System
D : CD/DVD
E to Y : User allocation
Z : Recovery partition (only on certain systems, not universal)

T.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

Right. When I went into the storage for the first time it was directing all of my new stuff to the C folder. I was not familiar enough with W10 and I thought all stuff would go to the designated drives that I had them assigned before. When I noticed things going on to the C drive and found out in the storage of settings that all the new stuff was designated to the C drive. When I switched the settings to the designated drives, it created new folders in all of those drives. Thus now having docs in several places which is not what I wanted.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

ingeborgdot,
You have not answered my question in post #4.
Before I can go any further I need that question answered.

Also do you have folders on the drives?
If so, what are they?

Do you have a CD or DVD on this system if so what drive letter is it?


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure what you mean when you say programs? There are no programs on any drives other than the C drive. The other drives are just for storage and contain no programs.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You moved the data locations. So that's working now? Why not just move the files to the drives you want?


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

The files from where? Just want to make sure we're on the same page. Thanks.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

ingeborgdot said:


> Right. When I went into the storage for the first time it was directing all of my new stuff to the C folder. I was not familiar enough with W10 and I thought all stuff would go to the designated drives that I had them assigned before. When I noticed things going on to the C drive and found out in the storage of settings that all the new stuff was designated to the C drive. When I switched the settings to the designated drives, it created new folders in all of those drives. *Thus now having docs in several places which is not what I wanted.*


So move the files to where you want them.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

So just take all my docs a move them into the folders created by W10?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

ingeborgdot said:


> So just take all my docs a move them into the folders created by W10?


If that's where you want them.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

No, but I don't know of a way around it.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Am I the only one that is confused by this conversation...? An extra-strong cup of Java's finest is needed.

T.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

ingeborgdot,

Windows 10 does not create any files (doc), it is a Operating System.
The files (doc) are created when a Program is used for the different types of files.

As I had asked before, what programs are you using to create what file (doc) types?

The default location of the different file (doc) type may be controlled within the program that is being used to create them.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I have no idea what you want to do.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know any other way to explain it. I had my files sent to the different locations in W7 just like you are supposed to do by going into properties and the location tab and changing its location. No problem. Easy as pie. I've been doing that for years. I upgraded to W10 and my stuff was not going into the folders designated before. I looked and My documents showed on the location that they were supposed to be going to drive D. Same with videos etc. SO, I went into settings and in the storage section I found that everything was being sent to C by default so I changed the letters that W10 had assigned them which was C and changed them to the Drives I wanted. That works but W10 created NEW FOLDERS in those drives so I now have 2 folders of videos, docs etc. Everything goes into those new folders now. It creates a folder with my name and the documents, pictures etc are in there.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can do the exact same to move the existing folders in Windows 10 as you could in Windows 7 and 8. Go to the Pictures, Music, Video, Documents, etc, folder and right click on it, choose Properties, then choose Location, then choose Move and select the folder you want to use for that folder on whatever drive you have. It'll ask if you if you want to move the existing files and you says Yes. 100% identical to previous versions of Windows such as Windows Vista, 7, and 8.

The option you choose creates new folders and only applies to new files, as it states on the screenshot you posted. That's a new feature, but it didn't replace the old way to move an existing folder.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

It was already directed that way in those folders. In settings, system, storage - it wasn't set that way. It was moving everything to the C drive even if the other setting were set that way now. The only way they didn't go to C drive is if I change the save locations settings like I showed in the attached file above. Is there a way I can shut that down? 
This is what it does. It creates a folder with my name on it, then makes these folders in here.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is how my docs location looks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's easier if you choose the one method or the other. The previous method still works, just tested it again and it does move the Documents folder to the folder I specified and removes it from the C drive, other then the folder shortcut. That said, this still depends on the program you use, most programs can be told to save to a specific location either each time you save, and most remember the last place you choose, or through a setting in the program, if you don;t tell your programs to save to this new location then they might still try to use the old destination. Word for example lets you browse to any folder and save there, it also has an option to specify a default save location. 

If you want to use the new method then yes, it does create a new folder with your username and then places the chosen folder inside it. This method also doesn't move the old documents to that new location, that's left up you, an not all programs will abide by it. I personally prefer the old method but you can use both if you really wanted too. Use the new method to create the new save location then move the original documents location to that newly created folder; then you get both the old data and have that set as the new location.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

So, how do I keep it from using the new method? There are many programs like word that I can specify where it goes and I understand that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You simply put the settings back to the default, C drive, and never look at that screen again. Then move the folders using the right click, Location, move option. This method makes it work just like it did in previous versions.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

Even if it is already directed to where I want it to go. I need to redo it? Look at post 21 where I show an attachment. 
You had already replied when I typed this.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well if you have them where you want them and it's working the way you want then no, you don't have to change it.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

What I am doing is just redoing the process. Maybe that's what I needed to do? Who knows. I'll let you know later after I do some more.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

FWIW, I used to change locations for personal files and partition drives. Moving to a different computer or upgrading the operating system made it too much of a pain to manage. And I don't see any benefit.

You still have to back up your data. Viruses can infect the files regardless of drive/partition. Reinstalling Windows means you have to re-do all of these settings.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Aug 2, 2008)

You must not do any video editing. It is imperative that you have different drives when doing this.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

ingeborgdot said:


> You must not do any video editing. It is imperative that you have different drives when doing this.


Different Drives, or simply different locations to store data?

I've very very very very new to Win-10, but in rummaging around, I found something in the settings that lets you set a default for the storage of various types of data - Music, Documents, other...

All Settings - System - Storage -

But from what I understand, you simply need a default location for each aspect of what you do - Long term storage, short term active editing storage, and so on.

So, please correct me if I am wrong, before, on your old system, you had specific drives or drive partitions to do all these separate things, and now you are trying to find a way to mirror that structure to the very large hard drive that typically comes on new computer with Win-10. Yes, No, Maybe, Almost?

Unfortunately, while I've re-stated your problem, I don't have a solution. I'm in the same fix. My old system had C:\ = OS and Utilities, E:\ = programs and data storage, F:\ = long term storage.

How do I recreate that on my new Window 10 computer? A simple solution is to create a folder called "E" (or "F") which would appear as C:\E\documents or C:\F\Photos.

The problem is, I can't figure out how to create a folder in the Directory Structure under C:\.

Does this mirror the problem you are having?

I think the conflict people are having is not understanding the problem. We need to make a distinction between Drives on your old computer and what you are trying to do now. You, if I understand correctly, simply want to create spaces on your large hard drive that are specifically set aside for the applications that separate Hard Drives served on your old computer, and in addition, have the various programs you use default to those new locations.

You can't create new Hard Drives or Partitions. Well you could, especially more drives, but those are either technically complex and expensive. So, the goal, as I assume it, is to create the equivalent of those old drives on your new very large hard drive computer.

The options are to literally add more hard drives, or to find a way to make your new large hard drive mirror that old structure.

Am I remotely stating that correctly?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why would you create a folder called C:\E\Documents?


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> Why would you create a folder called C:\E\Documents?


I sort of explained that. On my old computer I used Disk Partition to organize things.

C:\ = OS and Utilities,
E:\ = programs and data storage,
F:\ = Long term storage.

My new computer has a very large 1Tb hard drive, and I don't want to partition it. But I do want some means to duplicate the organization on the old computer.

So, all the Data that was in E:\Documents will now be in C:\E\Documents.

It is simply a way of organizing my file and folder structure.

But, to the_ Original Poster_, that I can see, he has two choices, he can literally add more Hard Drives, or he can organize his current drive into Folders that serve the purpose that the previous multiple hard drives served.

I'm not 100% sure on this, but I think you can created virtual drives. That is, you can assign a drive letter to a Folder_ (Mapping Drives)_. If this is true, then that could simulate a new or multiple drives.

However, if he literally needs separate drives, then the only solution is ... _separate drives. _

On the issue of assigning Drive Letters to Folders, I'll leave the details or possibility of that to those with more experience than myself.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, but why call them E and F, just use folders with logical names for data. There is also ZERO benefit to having your programs in a folder other the default Program Files folder, and really not much benefit to having them on another partition or drive either. Multiple physical drives can give performance boosts for scratch folders for video editing, possibly some games with massive textures. Multiple partitions are nice to separate your data for re-installs since it leaves that partition (or drive) untouched. Programs you have to reinstall anyways and no real performance gains. SSD's are killing the need for multiple drives for performance reasons.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> OK, but why call them E and F, just use folders with logical names for data. There is also ZERO benefit to having your programs in a folder other the default Program Files folder,....


Yeah ... it is that whole default thing that leaves me feeling uneasy. I prefer to set up my own directory structure using my own install folders.

I will probably allow most of my re-installed software install in the default locations. But you said it yourself, there is no Benefit to installing in other than the default locations, but equally ... there's not harm.

Using "E" and "F" simply keeps my structure the way it was on the old computer. Makes it easy for me to find things.

I'm simply organizing my files and data in a way that works for me.

But that is not the question being discussed. The Original Poster has a problem using his graphics editing (and other software) on one large drive as opposed to multiple smaller drives. That's the problem we should be addressing.

If he can't come up with a scheme to create folders or virtual drives to give him what he wants and needs, then his only other option is to literally buy more hard drives.

Not knowing specifically what he is doing, I can't make a recommendation on the nature of those hard drives. Whether USB 3.0 external drives would be fast enough ... I don't know. NAS driver ... not sure. Certainly adding an extra hard drive or two to the computer would be fast enough. I think there are some computer that have or allow external SATA hard drives, but not knowing his system I can say whether that is an option, and assuming he has internal SATA hard drivers, certainly more of them are indeed a workable option.

Steve


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The point of using a different physical drive for video editing is for performance; that cannot be obtained by using folders, partitions, virtual drives, or even USB drives.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> The point of using a different physical drive for video editing is for performance; that cannot be obtained by using folders, partitions, virtual drives, or even USB drives.


True but he hasn't make it clear whether he has a new faster computer, or if he just upgraded the old computer to Win-10. Though if he did that, he should still have all his old drives. So, I'm assume, but he is not confirming, that he has a new computer with a single large hard drive.

So, he either finds a way to make it work with a single large hard drive, or he buys more hard drives. I think in the end, those are the two choices.

Since he hasn't told use what and where is old hard drive were, it is hard to make recommendations for his new hard drives.

Also, what happened to those old hard drives? If he had a system with multiple hard drives, it is unlikely that the new user, if there is one, would using anything other than the default C: drive. Could those old hard drives be salvaged and used on the new system? I don't know. He has to give us more details.

Obviously he can create as many Folders as he wants. And he, like me, certainly does not have to use the Win-10 default Folders.

If speed is the issue, then separate drives is the answer. But, if organization is the issue, then he can control that by creating Folders and directing his applications to the appropriate location.

So, for better understanding, I think we need the following information -

1_.) What was the old computer and where is it now?

2.) What drives (size) did it have in the old computer, and what type of drives where they (IDE, EIDE, SATA, USB, SCSI, ...)

3.) What is the new computer (details)? Processor, HD size, Graphics card, etc...?

4.) Is the problem of Speed critical to the previous need for multiple drives, or was it really a matter of Organization. Because Organization can be solved relatively easy. Speed seemingly only has one solution. _

_Steve_


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

ingeborgdot said:


> So just take all my docs a move them into the folders created by W10?


No, not if you don't want to. Have you figured out how to create your own folders in Win-10?

Select the location where you want the Folder created, so C:\, then in File Explorer, click any were on the white space within File Explore and a menu will open. In that menu is NEW. Select that and select New Folder.

Create a folder calle Graphcs. So now you have -

C:\Graphic

In File Explore, select C:\Graphics, then Right Click on White Space, and select NEW, and create a new folder called WorkTemp.

Now you have

C:\Graphics
C:\Graphics\WorkTemp

Now do the same and select C:\Graphic, click White space and create Photos. Now we have -

C:\Graphics
C:\Graphics\WorkTemp
C:\Graphics\Photos

The "Videos" so you have -

C:\Graphics
C:\Graphics\WorkTemp
C:\Graphics\Photos
C:\Graphics\Video
.
.
.
C:\Graphcis\ClipArt
C:\Graphics\ArtWork

Create another folder call "Office", under it create a series of Sub-Folder - "Spreadsheet" then "Docs" then "Notes" then "Databases" then "Presentations".

The you will have this -

C:\Office
C:\Office\SpreadSheets
C:\Office\Docs
C:\Office\Notes
C:\Office\Databases
C:\Office\Presentations

I think the problem is that people don't quite understand what the problems is, and please forgive me if the above is hopelessly simplistic. But I'm not really sure anyone completely understands the conflict.

In this thread, in another post, I asked whether the problem was raw speed, or it was a problem organizing the data, ...or perhaps both.

I would not expect this much conflict in moving from Win-7 to Win-10. They aren't identical, but it is a much narrow learning gap than Win-XP to Win-10.

As I also said in the other post, if the problems is raw speed, then more hard drives is probably the answer, but if organizing your data is the problem, then likely it is a matter of setting up the appropriate folders and directories, and directing all your data to the appropriate one.

I think we need a clear explanation of the problem.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's the same computer, he upgraded to Windows 10. You've come to this thread too late. You're the one who isn't understanding that he wants to use different drives, stop telling him to create folders. He has clearly stated he wants to use separate drives for video editing as many people do. Also your suggested folder structure is a cluttered mess, you'd fill up the C drive with many folders for no reason instead of building a clean tree with one folder at the root; but then why not already use the already base folders under the user folder that already exist and create a few sub folders there; and those can also be moved to another drive if desired by a simply right click, location, move.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> It's the same computer, he upgraded to Windows 10.


If he simply upgrade an existing computer, then were did all those extra hard drives go?



> You've come to this thread too late. You're the one who isn't understanding that he wants to use different drives, stop telling him to create folders.


If it was that simple, he wouldn't have bothered to post, he would have simply salvaged his old hard drives, or gone out and bought new ones. Since he has posted, and since he hasn't done those things, it seems the problem is more complex.



> He has clearly stated he wants to use separate drives for video editing as many people do.


But he hasn't said that at all. He said he previously used multiple hard drives, now he is looking for that same function on his new computer.



> Also your suggested folder structure is a cluttered mess, you'd fill up the C drive with many folders for no reason instead of building a clean tree with one folder at the root; but then why not already use the already base folders under the user folder that already exist and create a few sub folders there; and those can also be moved to another drive if desired by a simply right click, location, move.


I'm not demanding anything. He can use the default or build any file structure he wants. Its the same number of files and folders either way.

I choose not to use the default folder and instead create my own. But most others simply use the default. It is not the law, it is simply a choice.

He can build his Sub-Folder under the Win-10 default or he can build his own top-level Folder and put his Sub-Folders under that. There is no right or wrong it is just preference.

My suggestion are to draw out the Original Poster and from his responses, get a clearer understanding of the problem, something that I am not the only one confused about. Once we understand the problem better, we can make better recommendations.

Steve


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> It's the same computer, he upgraded to Windows 10. ...


Read a little more, you might be right. The drives are still there, he is having trouble getting Windows 10 to redirect documents (of all types) to those drives.

Can he read the drives? Has Win-10 found them and made them available.

If so, then the problem seems to be getting the File Properties to re-direct to the appropriate location.

Now ... have I finally got it?

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Since the poster has posted since Tuesday lets just leave the thread alone and move on until he comes back if he's still having issues.


----------

